# Fasttech - no more free shipping with built in batteries



## GrantRez420 (24/6/16)

Hi All,

Just thought I would share my experience with you. On Monday I placed an order with fasttech including a cuboid mini kit which of course has a built in battery and I checked out with no problem.

Three days later, (Thursday) I placed an order for a friend who was amazed by the price of the Cuboid, but to my surprise there is no more free shipping available. I contacted Fasttech support and got the following response: 
_
"Sorry to tell you that there are no available shipping options to ship batteries to your country temporarily due to more and more strictly security checking procedures recently . And we are not sure if there will be one in the future.

Hope you can understand. Thank you."
_
For the second order I had to pay +- $6 for shipping via Registered Airmail via PostNL. 

Haha now the sad part is that my friend will probably receive his VapeMail before I receive mine!! Dammit!

Anyway, just thought I would put it out there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (24/6/16)

The price on mods isnt that much cheaper after you pay your tax. Anyways, postage through netherlands generally takes longer than China post and Singapore post in my experience. Use fasttech for stuff you cant get locally and for things you dont really need... save yourself the stress of waiting and having to deal with customs/post office

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Andre (24/6/16)

Good to know @GrantRez420, thank you.


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

I got myself a Joytech Ego Aio @ 250rand.
And wotofo twisted triple box mech mod. For 450rand. 

Loving fastech
Lucky I placed the order long ago.

Next order is parts n tips n wire rdtas


----------



## mad_hatter (24/6/16)

If you don't mind waiting, FT is very competitively priced. I have the patience and I enjoy paying up to 50% less than local retail prices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B1G_WH1T3 (24/6/16)

Fasttech is nice and everything, but SA taxes the hell out of you if the product is sold in SA locally, I'll tend to agree with buy stuff here if it's only a bit more than importing it paying a ton of tax and its only R100 - R200 cheaper and then have to deal with warranty issues...
Support local shops as it helps them, and makes a better market for other vapers as products can be ordered in more of a mass packages and works out cheaper for us. and OFC local is lekker man !

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

